# Welcome to 2015 WoodBarter . . .



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't know why, but when I was thinking earlier today of how to make an end-of-year thread, to say thanks to all of you for how you've all enriched mine and Terry's lives, I got the thought that a "year-looking-forward" would be much better.

But it get's even weirder; the only forward-looking song that popped into my head was one of reflection.....






Welcome to 2015 my friends. I feel it back.

Reactions: Like 12 | Great Post 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year Kevin...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 31, 2014)

Here's to a better year ahead for everyone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year to you Kevin, the membership of WB and the ever present lurkers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 31, 2014)

For some reason, when I think of how to celebrate WB in song John Prine comes to mind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New year my contrarian Irishtexican friend. And all others..........................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New year to everyone on here. It's been a heck of a year getting to know lots of you all!

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

Henry I haven't listened to or even thought about John Prine in so long I had to look him up to see if he was even alive. Thanks for the memory nudge, he appears to be alive and well . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 31, 2014)

Well, Happy New Year, all... looks like yet another year I'll miss the ball drop. Thankfully, I celebrate New Years Eve according to Ireland time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone ...

Twenty years ago tonight, I was at a New Year's party in London saying "farewell" to all my British friends. On January 2nd I got on a plane to the USA ... and here I've been since. It's been an interesting two decades -- thanks y'all for being a part of what's made it fun.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

Duncan all this time I never knew you were from Britain. No wonder you know our language so well y'all invented it! What a Wally I am! :-)

(did I use that phrase right?)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

@NYWoodturner it's already 2015 there what's it like? Is it better? If not I'll get in the truck and drive west fast as I can . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 31, 2014)

Well so far its a damn bit colder but not a thing has gone wrong so I think it's gonna be a great year

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 1, 2015)

My WB friends, one and all. May I present to you my very best "funk fixin' tool"....my best "attitude adjuster", my, "never-fails-to-make-me-smile-no-matter-what" secret. Copy this file and keep it for those times when you need a little cheer. (and remember where you got it ) 






And, may 2015 be your_ biggest_ ever!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year to everybody, hoping free unobtanium burl for all in 2015

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Molokai (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year to you @Kevin , your family and all the Woodbarters !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisK (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year and Best Wishes to everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 1, 2015)

Peace prosperity and good health to all. HAPPY NEW YEAR 2015.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 1, 2015)

May we ALL have a better New Year!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy Happy Happy New Year to all my WB friends. It's going to be a different year for me. On Monday morning after working 34 years with my job I'm going to give them my retirement notice -- YEEHAW more time for wood!!

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Happy Happy Happy New Year to all my WB friends. It's going to be a different year for me. On Monday morning after working 34 years with my job I'm going to give them my retirement notice -- YEEHAW more time for wood!!



CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Happy Happy Happy New Year to all my WB friends. It's going to be a different year for me. On Monday morning after working 34 years with my job I'm going to give them my retirement notice -- YEEHAW more time for wood!!


Congratulations, Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

Mike Jones said:


> My WB friends, one and all. May I present to you my very best "funk fixin' tool"....my best "attitude adjuster", my, "never-fails-to-make-me-smile-no-matter-what" secret. Copy this file and keep it for those times when you need a little cheer. (and remember where you got it )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mike I find that song rather depressing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

Congratulations Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kris stratton (Jan 1, 2015)

happy new year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Happy Happy Happy New Year to all my WB friends. It's going to be a different year for me. On Monday morning after working 34 years with my job I'm going to give them my retirement notice -- YEEHAW more time for wood!!



Congratulations Barry, that's awesome!!!

Happy New Year to you and your family @Kevin and to all my WB family!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Henry I haven't listened to or even thought about John Prine in so long I had to look him up to see if he was even alive. Thanks for the memory nudge, he appears to be alive and well . . .


Kevin I am crazy about that song. Haven't heard it in awhile, thanks.

Happy New Year everyone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dycmark (Jan 1, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> I'm going to give them my retirement notice



That is WAY more than a start to the new year, that is the start of a whole phase of life!!! congrats!! Now that you are free of that burden, I think we will expect daily posts and at least 1 finished project per week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 1, 2015)

dycmark said:


> That is WAY more than a start to the new year, that is the start of a whole phase of life!!! congrats!! Now that you are free of that burden, I think we will expect daily posts and at least 1 finished project per week.


That project will have to be split between taxidermy items and wood items


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Mike I find that song rather depressing.



Your candor remains refreshing, and overshadows any shortcomings......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> That project will have to be split between taxidermy items and wood items



Barry, if you stuff a wood duck, you'll have both covered!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LSCG (Jan 1, 2015)

happy new year all!


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 1, 2015)

Tony said:


> Barry, if you stuff a wood duck, you'll have both covered!


HaHa didn't think of that - I just did two of them last week!!


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> HaHa didn't think of that - I just did two of them last week!!



Well, heck, you've got the first month of "retirement" covered then!


----------

